# New phone for an old horse?



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a new (used) device since my Verizon service has been disconnected as I can't afford it any more. I'd like to get my hands on a fascinate in decent condition with a clean esn, so that I can activate it on a more affordable prepaid plan. Please PM me or post here with any offers. Thanks.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

If you don't get one before you know I have one coming for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

JT...

I will keep my eyes peeled.. i am hoping you get one.. i cant say how much i appreciate all that you have done..


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a tbolt coming to me in the next week or so. If you don't get anything by then I will PM you


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like you already have a few better offers, but my dad has a refurbed fascinate that he never really used and just sits as a spare. If the others don't go through I'll ask what it would take to get it from him.


----------

